# Kate Upton zero G photo shoot



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Dead Puppies, Cold Showers, Baseball
Dead Puppies, Cold Showers, Baseball
Dead Puppies, Cold Showers, Baseball

http://swimsuit.si.com/swimsuit/models/kate-upton/zero-g-photos/1

I feel so sorry for the pilots. To know that this was going on right behind them and they missed it!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...

John


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Motor boatin' :mpd:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like to camera man "looses it" in picture 8. hey ohhhh


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Freagin hottie!!!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

it appears that my questions about boobies in space have been answered.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


?? This is terrible, she is one of the sexiest woman on the planet.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Seriously*



jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


If that wouldn't get you going you might be playing for the wrong team!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


Say


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

aguaflaca said:


> it appears that my questions about boobies in space have been answered.


X2.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


This has to be the closest I have ever come to giving someone a reddie.  **** son!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

She really is all that lol.

TH


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


Arr you sure?









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not even going to put a link up here because I don't think I would really like Banned Camp! But google Kate Upton Terry Richardson. 
You're welcome!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Kate must have a strong lower back, to carry those puppies around all day. Except in zero-G free fall. What a fox...


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Sums it up


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Another thread is inquiring about jaw bone ID....its mine.

My wife just knocked the c#@p outta me...


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


His Wife or Girlfriend must be looking over his shoulder.:cop:

Did I just hear the crack of a whip?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


Probably a moot point since chances are she wouldn't anyway


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Man those look bigger than ever. Either the zero G or she has some extra liquid added. I am going with enhancement. And yes, yes I would!!!!!!!!

Man card not revoked.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Sorry guys those sagging fun bag turn me off, 

Hardly gay, Kate Upton just does not do it for me...

Now post some of Kristy Brinkley, Holly Sonders, or Sophie Horn (a golfer for those who do not know). and I'm all over it..

Oh yea my wife is 5'10" weighs 120#'s and a C++ cup....

On top of a Corporate officer of a 700 Million business unit.

John


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

jtburf said:


> On top of a Corporate officer of a 700 Million business unit.


You had me at 700MM


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

jtburf said:


> Sorry guys those sagging fun bag turn me off,
> 
> Hardly gay, Kate Upton just does not do it for me...
> 
> ...


The only way to settle this is for you to post pics of your wife in a bikini so we can compare.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

jtburf said:


> On top of a Corporate officer of a 700 Million business unit.
> 
> John


yup, i'd be vagina whipped also


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

fishin shallow said:


> yup, i'd be vagina whipped also


this thread made me read your username as "fish n swallow"


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

jtburf said:


> Sorry guys those sagging fun bag turn me off,
> 
> Hardly gay, Kate Upton just does not do it for me...
> 
> ...


Pics or it's bs


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Category5 said:


> this thread made me read your username as "fish n swallow"


 Infamous J, is that you?:spineyes:


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> I'm not even going to put a link up here because I don't think I would really like Banned Camp! But google Kate Upton Terry Richardson.
> You're welcome!


Holy wet t-shirts, Batman. Please and Thank You!!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

poco jim said:


> Infamous J, is that you?:spineyes:


LOL Jim, Vaginal secretion at its finest


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

agonzales1981 said:


> The only way to settle this is for you to post pics of your wife in a bikini so we can compare.


lol
:cheers:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I doubt any of us on 2cool would kick her outta bed. She is quite the specimen......


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

It's funny when men get attacked because they don't think some woman is attractive. 

Different eyes see different things. 

Green to you jtburf...


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

jtburf said:


> Sorry guys those sagging fun bag turn me off,
> 
> Hardly gay, Kate Upton just does not do it for me...
> 
> ...


Blink twice if she's right behind you making you say that.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Guy's here you go.

John


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

jtburf said:


> Guy's here you go.
> 
> John


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> ?? This is terrible, she is one of the sexiest woman on the planet.


Incorrect, the sexest woman on the planet happens to be my wife


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Care to explain?

John


----------



## divesup (Apr 27, 2011)

**** chaser said:


> Looks like to camera man "looses it" in picture 8. hey ohhhh


I lost it in photo 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Shallow Minded said:


> Incorrect, the sexest woman on the planet happens to be my wife


Is she reading this? :rotfl:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

jtburf said:


> Guy's here you go.
> 
> John


Good work john!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

jtburf said:


> Care to explain?
> 
> John


Sure, I think it's frikkin hilarious that you let these knuckleheads goat rope you into posting pics of your wife to compare to Kate Upton.

That poor woman!!!

:brew:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

here..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Shallow Minded said:


> Incorrect, the sexest woman on the planet happens to be my wife


I said "1" of the sexiest women alive. ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

DSL_PWR said:


>


Yup!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

divesup said:


> I lost it in photo 1!!!!!!!!!


Me too but I see drops floating around in pic 8. Hahaha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Sure, I think it's frikkin hilarious that you let these knuckleheads goat rope you into posting pics of your wife to compare to Kate Upton.
> 
> That poor woman!!!
> 
> :brew:


 I'm not comparing her at all, that picture has been posted on THT under a favorite lady on your boat thread so I am not worried about it being out there.

That is all your going to see though, same bikini she wears to the pool or beach.

I am very proud of my wife and her accomplishments, we have raised 2 great kids, she did her Masters with a 3.864 GPA while still working her 60 plus hour work week in 2 years.

She hunts with me, we shoot skeet together, loves the beach, loves to fish, plays tennis on 3 different leagues.

I DAMM proud of her.

John


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

jtburf said:


> I'm not comparing her at all, that picture has been posted on THT under a favorite lady on your boat thread so I am not worried about it being out there.
> 
> That is all your going to see though, same bikini she wears to the pool or beach.
> 
> ...


Bless your heart!!!

:brew:


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

not sure how anyone can post a photo after viewing a Kate Upton pic


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Bless your heart!!!
> 
> :brew:


I got nuttin! :biggrin: I just had to post on this fine thread where some dude is saying that their old lady is hotter than Kate Upton!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


 Oh, man, I'm sorry. Yes I will take her!

By the way, I have no choice but to...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

lmfao!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Okay*



Category5 said:


> this thread made me read your username as "fish n swallow"


Come over here and clean all the coffee that I spilled when I read that.

Still blowing coffee out of my nose.

TH


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I got nuttin! :biggrin: I just had to post on this fine thread where some dude is saying that their old lady is hotter than Kate Upton!


....


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I got nuttin! :biggrin: I just had to post on this fine thread where some dude is saying that their old lady is hotter than Kate Upton!


Says I must spread.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


You must be gay.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Come over here and clean all the coffee that I spilled when I read that.
> 
> Still blowing coffee out of my nose.
> 
> TH


That hurt my innerwebz feelings.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Kate Upton is finer than frog hair, split 4 ways!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's the old lady getting ready to set the hook on a massive trout, and me getting a little rest in anticipation of an epic night battling bull redfish last fall.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not a picky feller... I'm in! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Things have gone south in a hurry


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WHY ON EARTH IS THERE A NAKED MAN ON THIS THREAD!!! Good grief... Ruined it.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was just fishin and chillin bro...no need for clothes when you've got a body like this, I can tell you that!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Category5 said:


> Here's the old lady getting ready to set the hook on a massive trout, and me getting a little rest in anticipation of an epic night battling bull redfish last fall.


Good grief man! Seriously?

Everyone that has to see that now should form a line to ***** slap you and I'm going through the line twice!:headknock


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Just when you start to get a little enjoyment out of life someone goes and posts up a pic of a naked man. Ugh, the agony


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

yup...I done it


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Here's the old lady getting ready to set the hook on a massive trout, and me getting a little rest in anticipation of an epic night battling bull redfish last fall.


Looks more like a pic of you in anticipation of battling monster trouser trout all evening. Your posts are steadily becoming more gay by the day. Mont might need to initiate a new forum just for you called 'Strictly Dickly' :help: :an6:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Looks more like a pic of you in anticipation of battling monster trouser trout all evening. Your posts are steadily becoming more gay by the day. Mont might need to initiate a new forum just for you called 'Strictly Dickly' :help: :an6:


LOL...I like to post things that "get a rise" out of people. But my shenanigans are always cheeky and fun. That dude IS pretty sexy though, just all laid out there on the beach butt naked and whatnot.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Ten border line Eleven


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Category5 said:


> LOL...I like to post things that "get a rise" out of people. But my shenanigans are always cheeky and fun. That dude IS pretty sexy though, just all laid out there on the beach butt naked and whatnot.


You just posted a pic of a naked dude on a fishing and hunting forum. If that doesn't deserve a reddie, I don't know what does. How, pray tell, did you come across that picture anyways?!?!? Man Card revoked.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

jtupper said:


> You just posted a pic of a naked dude on a fishing and hunting forum. If that doesn't deserve a reddie, I don't know what does. How, pray tell, did you come across that picture anyways?!?!? Man Card revoked.


Done!!!

:brew:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


 Move along Elton John

:rotfl:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

He is cute though. Not that I noticed but I thought it was a little girl at first and thought WTH, then oh it's a dude.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Category5 said:


> LOL...I like to post things that "get a rise" out of people. But my shenanigans are always cheeky and fun. That dude IS pretty sexy though, just all laid out there on the beach butt naked and whatnot.


Hmmm...Seems like the only one getting a 'rise' out of it is you...Jus Sayin. sad3sm


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Category5 said:


> Here's the old lady getting ready to set the hook on a massive trout, and me getting a little rest in anticipation of an epic night battling bull redfish last fall.


 Ok, you either had to search for that dude photo or you had it saved to your computer already. sad3sm Either, or...:an5:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

jtupper said:


> You just posted a pic of a naked dude on a fishing and hunting forum. If that doesn't deserve a reddie, I don't know what does. How, pray tell, did you come across that picture anyways?!?!? Man Card revoked.


I would have given him two, but it would only let me give him one.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

HC said:


> *He is cute though*. Not that I noticed but I thought it was a *little girl* at first and thought WTH, then oh it's a dude.


 ***? Did you read what you wrote?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HC said:


> He is cute though. Not that I noticed but I thought it was a little girl at first and thought WTH, then oh it's a dude.


You guys are coming out of the closet one by one on this thread...LOL

Perhaps now we know why you like those little wedge bicycle seats!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

This has definitely taken a downhill turn!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You guys are coming out of the closet one by one on this thread...LOL
> 
> Perhaps now we know why you like those little wedge bicycle seats!


LOL!!!:cop:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Category5 said:


> Here's the old lady getting ready to set the hook on a massive trout, and me getting a little rest in anticipation of an epic night battling bull redfish last fall.


WTH!!!  :an5::an5::an5::an5:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

What can I say? I am comfortable with my masculinity and like wearing spandex in public. On the hot wife note, mine is 5'6", 125 lbs, DDD. No pics. She would kill me.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

jtburf said:


> She hunts with me, we shoot skeet together, loves the beach, loves to fish, plays tennis on 3 different leagues.


You are supposed to skeet on her sad3sm


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

lmao


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I just had to come back on this thread!! Gonna go puke now.. carry on....


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

So how do you think the conversation with the zero G employee and his boss went? 

"I know you think you have the best job in the world but today we are going to make it even better!!"


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

This thread just took a dump


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

HC said:


> What can I say? I am comfortable with my masculinity and like wearing spandex in public. On the hot wife note, mine is 5'6", 125 lbs,* DDD*. No pics. She would kill me.


That is pretty wide for a women's feet width.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HC said:


> What can I say? I am comfortable with my masculinity and like wearing spandex in public. On the hot wife note, mine is 5'6", 125 lbs, DDD. No pics. She would kill me.


Dam she has big feets...DDD shoes are probably hard to find. :walkingsm


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Left off the 34 part.

So ok. Enjoy.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pocahontas sure is cute!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Yes but the remaining photo should have been edited. This is one of those threads that should be deleted. Period..


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Someone's got to grab the wheel and get this thing turned back into the wind before the ship goes down!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BATWING said:


> Yes but the remaining photo should have been edited. This is one of those threads that should be deleted. Period..


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


Lmao!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Ducatibilt said:


> Someone's got to grab the wheel and get this thing turned back into the wind before the ship goes down!!!!


 Thank you Sir!


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> Someone's got to grab the wheel and get this thing turned back into the wind before the ship goes down!!!!


Thanks. Some of these guys could screw up a rock fight. How on earth does such an awesome thread head south? Lmao though.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

BATWING said:


> Yes but the remaining photo should have been edited. This is one of those threads that should be deleted. Period..


Can't see the forest for the trees. Pochahontas was even hotter in person. Still like mine in the middle though. 20 plus years together and still going.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Full length photo shoot...yowza


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Only closet gays can't tolerate a little gayness on a interweb forum...just sayin"


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

cant believe nobody has posted this vid yet. an oldie but a goodie


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

i'd marry her


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

bobbyoshay said:


> cant believe nobody has posted this vid yet. and oldie but a goodie


Best one of the entire thread....

Really like the beauty mark on her lower tummy, oh and the BAZONKAS!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> Best one of the entire thread....
> 
> Really like the beauty mark on her lower tummy, oh and the BAZONKAS!!!!


Yes, an all time favorite. Why the internet was invented.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

HC said:


> Why the internet was invented.


..at least one of its main benefits...:spineyes:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Video of the ZeroG shoot, looks like the crew had a lot of fun doing it too. http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...trated-swimsuit-shoot-watch-the-video-2014192


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


>


DOIIIINNNNNGGGG!!!! I just went from 6-12. niccccce


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

dsl_pwr said:


>


Holy twerk Batman!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW!!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Sure glad you boys got this thread back on track !!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


>


If this doesn't "do it" for you, then you are gay. That's just fact. :ac550:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Word for the day: Mesmerize


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

whoever said that one right there dont do it for him must have bad eyes or he has the worst case of ED in the universe


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I find this to be very soothing on my eye's


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Not bad for a Florida girl...She's the best thing since baked bread.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


>


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

If a zero G plane hits turbulence what happens? Do people go flying around?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

John Redcorn said:


>


Is Daffy waxing the hood of his car, or his carrot?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

She looks like her V is trying to eat a bowl of cereal and she's powerless to stop it, and it tickles


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

This thread gets my vote for thread of the year, hands down.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

John Redcorn said:


>


 OMG. I just woke the whole house up LOL at this.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

haha!!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

this one is good warning wet tshirt at the end :sarcasm lol

http://video.gq.com/watch/the-many-talents-of-kate-upton?mbid=marketing_paid_tp_cne_oo_outbrain


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

sad3sm


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Every one of you haters would drop trou and soil yourselves if you were caught in an empty room with her...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

BigNate523 said:


> this one is good warning wet tshirt at the end :sarcasm lol
> 
> http://video.gq.com/watch/the-many-talents-of-kate-upton?mbid=marketing_paid_tp_cne_oo_outbrain


Uhmmmmm, yep. WINNER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

batmaninja said:


> sad3sm


If that were me with KU my bubble would be saying....
Don't whip it out....
Don't whip it out....
Don't.... 
Oooopppppssss!!!!!!


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

These pictures upset my stomach, but I found that breast feeding will cure that problem.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*I like that song*



bobbyoshay said:


> cant believe nobody has posted this vid yet. an oldie but a goodie


:dance:


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

jtburf said:


> You can have her, she simply does not yank my crank...
> 
> John


Feel free to use the restroom of your choice...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

K Kup


----------

